# Alliant Blue MZ Pellets



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Anyone try the Alliant Blue MZ Pellets? 

Clean?

Accurate? 

Any issues?


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Never heard of them until now, looks like they came out in 2016. Shows how much i pay attention :smile: I have always used BH209 with no problems, seems there is always something new to try.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Yeah man, I love researching new stuff. They say if it aint broke, dont fix it. But wheres the fun in that? :smile:


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Pellets in general are a waste of money, they cost more then loose powder and limit your load workup's by being fixed weight amounts. Ya peoples reasoning that pellets are easier to use might hold but any reloader with a scale can pre weight charges for range and hunting.
If you want to play around play around with powder weights, bullets and sabots until your punching 1 hole groups at 100 yards.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

muddydogs said:


> Pellets in general are a waste of money, they cost more then loose powder and limit your load workup's by being fixed weight amounts. Ya peoples reasoning that pellets are easier to use might hold but any reloader with a scale can pre weight charges for range and hunting.
> If you want to play around play around with powder weights, bullets and sabots until your punching 1 hole groups at 100 yards.


Yeah muddy dogs, I might have to test that too! Even without scales I noticed that Blackhorn 209 powder has volumetric tubes you can use to put together several quick loads for hunting. Awesome.

Thanks muddydogs....thats next to try out!

Getting ready for a muzzy hog hunt in texas.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jungle said:


> Even without scales I noticed that Blackhorn 209 powder has volumetric tubes you can use to put together several quick loads for hunting. Awesome.


Those volume tubes aren't accurate at all to measure powder (the plastic ones with the painted on hash marks). I use them to hold pre-measured loads when bench shooting, but I always fill them via a brass volume measure... and the powder does not always line up with the tube marks.

Just FYI

-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Those volume tubes aren't accurate at all to measure powder (the plastic ones with the painted on hash marks). I use them to hold pre-measured loads when bench shooting, but I always fill them via a brass volume measure... and the powder does not always line up with the tube marks.
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> -DallanC


Excellent tips all. Thanks. I shoot a 700 ML, with 209 conversion. But its the older conversion so am not sure if it will shoot the BH209 powder without the complete seal of the breech.

I know there are a couple of vendors that sell bolt conversions that seal the breach for shooting the BH209.

Turns out the Alliant Blue MZ is crazy accurate in my 700ML...photos to come...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jungle said:


> Excellent tips all. Thanks. I shoot a 700 ML, with 209 conversion. But its the older conversion so am not sure if it will shoot the BH209 powder without the complete seal of the breech.
> 
> I know there are a couple of vendors that sell bolt conversions that seal the breach for shooting the BH209.


Nope, no BH209 in a Rem700ML without a sealed, supported breech.



> Turns out the Alliant Blue MZ is crazy accurate in my 700ML...photos to come...


How is fouling, cleaning, velocity etc etc?

-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Baseline Data for Accuracy Test

Equipment: Rem 700ML Muzzloader with early 209 Conversion; 1.75-5x32 Vortex scope; sand bag under forend and rear stock.

>100 gr (2x50gr) of the pretty Alliant Blue MZ Pellets

>250 gr 250 gr Barnes T-EZ Muzzleloader Bullets

>CCI Muzzlerloader Primers

>100 yards, across the hood of the truck

>Weather was crisp but clear and calm.

>I had a medium Diet Dr Pepper/Dr Pepper mix and a bag of Jalapeno Ranch Ruffle chips on the way to shooting area.

With the scope cranked all the way up to only five power, I thought I was missing some shots. Imagine my guffaw:shock: when I realized I had put 3 in one hole.

I then tested various stuff, and other powders and bullets and primers and what not on a steel gong and a 50 yard target etc...; and after about 13 shots, with only 1 swab after cleaning out the Triple7 crud, I fired one more Blue MZ/Barnes at the 100 yard target, shot #14.

Thats the flyer you see. 4 shot group after 14 rounds just over an inch.

I swear the loading with getting easier with each shot on the Blue MZ as well.

Some wannabe home chemists get off on pointing out that the White Hots have the same MSDS recipe as Alliant Blue MZ; however, those MSDS sheets are not the whole story......they seem to miss the fact, for starters, one is blue and one ain't.

Clean up was a cinch at night.

I did test the the Triple7 Primers, and I am sure they are great in some rifles but my ole Model 700ML couldnt seat em all the way and they were dirty in my gun. But like I said, they have been very good for lots of guys and gals.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Nope, no BH209 in a Rem700ML without a sealed, supported breech.
> 
> How is fouling, cleaning, velocity etc etc?
> 
> -DallanC


Ya know I was testing lots of stuff that day, ringing the gong at 100 and just didnt bring the Chronograph. Dang. Now that I have a load, I guess I have to go shoot more to get some velocity.! Thanks for reminding me!

Fouling minimal, lots of shooting without swabbing. A few patches at night and I was good to go.

Velocity next, though prolly its only a 100 to 150 yard gun as it has the shorter barrel, 22 inch. I am guessing the velocity is underwhelming so it will be fun to test, nonetheless.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All good info. 

I guarantee a deer at 100 yards wont tell the difference when hit with a slug going 1650fps vs one going 1750fps.


-DallanC


----------

